# cough



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi folks. Emmie is driving me nuts with coughing. Vet says this is from tracheal irritation from an enlarged heart. Vet wants to use codeine to control this. Codeine makes her have 'gooey' stools. I tried Robitussin DM with the vet's OK, and Em upchucked some of her breakfast. Does anyone on the forum have any suggestions on something to soothe the trachea?


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

I think that cough medicine has aspartame in it, not good for people so? 
This guy seems good. Uses natural stuff
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg4X_2Ft2AA


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The vet prescribed Torbutrol which I give her 2X a day. Only give 1/4 tablet, as it has sedating qualities. She takes phenobarbital for focal epilepsy, so ----. It works pretty well, and she doesn't wake me up coughing in the AM.


----------

